# I may never use a public bathroom again.....



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*i think the title says enough....watch the vid lol*






*would have been hilarious had it ran up his shorts! Im all for a ban on these btw lol*


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

fake??????


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looked real enough to me lol


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Why must you have posted this? -.- -shudders. Lol

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> * Im all for a ban on these btw lol*


LOL. Thanks for the post I almost was too scared it might make me ill to watch, I just finished snacking time to scare the wife haha. Thanks.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Fairly sure its fake John 

The movement of the spider is unnatural, not to mention, who films themselves going to the washroom? :lol:


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL thanks my wife is still freaking......


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Fake/real forever engrained in my nightmares... thanks man .

yukkk


Diztrbd1 said:


> looked real enough to me lol


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry spider lovers but I have a strict kill on sight policy... weather they are beneficial or not.... homie dont play that .. vaccuum is my weapon of choice but i do so enjoy the death by flaming hairspray trick


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Fairly sure its fake John
> 
> The movement of the spider is unnatural, not to mention, who films themselves going to the washroom? :lol:


I would like to think your right, butt (pun intended) when I was 17 and living in Fla, I came home late one night to a spider as big as my hand in the toilet getting water I presume. Soon as I lifted the lid he shot out and went under the door. As bad as I had to go to the bathroom, my fear of spiders got the best of me and I went into the hallway to find it and remove it one way or the other for my own piece of mind. I went to the kitchen and grabbed a broom and when I got back to the hallway it was on the wall outside the bathroom door. I went to swat it with the broom and the darn thing disappeared and was so fast I didn't see where it went, didnt help it was fairly dark.. I presumed it went into my bedroom. At that point I felt it was safe to use the bathroom and I could not restrain myself much longer. SO while sitting on the toilet which is at the opposite end of the bathroom from the door, I noticed the spider was crawling up the wall behind the closed door.
Thought I was going to have a panic attack lol luckily I still had the broom and got him out of the bathroom. Unfortunately it disappeared in my pitch black bedroom and was never seen again. I ended up sleeping outside on a lawn chair that night lol

Whether the vid is fake or not, it makes me think twice lol I have yet to find where anyone actually debunked this video, just a bunch of know it alls claiming it's fake amongst the comments. If it were real I doubt the guy had intentions of using the bathroom after seeing the other 2 big spiders in there that were unquestionably real. Makes sense he would be stupid enough to get a vid with his phone. Maybe he seen it wiggle it's way under the seat. It is not like it isn't possible. As for how fast the spider moved....as mentioned, I have seen spiders move & jump pretty darn quick...they do have 8 legs afterall lol
Either way it looked pretty real to me and having the experience I had Im a believer lol because it looked pretty real to me, especially when he kicked it off his foot and it hit the wall then the floor where it appeared to shoot behind the toilet.
If it isn't real....kudos to whoever made it and job well done lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cadillac_jack said:


> Sorry spider lovers but I have a strict kill on sight policy... weather they are beneficial or not.... homie dont play that .. vaccuum is my weapon of choice but i do so enjoy the death by flaming hairspray trick


me too especially when they are that big lol though if I feel I can get em out the house with out them jumping on me I will make the effort to do so. If I walk into a public bathroom and see 2 big spiders as such...im not worried bout whats under the toilet seat....chances are I already got the heck out of Dodge lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is fairly common in warmer countries. I've seen snakes, frogs, spiders, beetles, cockroaches, and you name it under toilet seats and in showers over my head in various equatorial countries. Maybe the vid was fake, but the situation is real, depending on where it's filmed.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Fake or not still gives me chills, how many spiders you guys count. I re watched and saw three this time. I also +1 on caddy jacks M.O. With spiders in the house haha.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree with that Gary! I looked and looked and could not some up with the location it was supposedly taken, but you are right that the situation can definitely be real. Was reading somewhere that someone in Arizona found a scorpion under theirs. Not sure what would be worse the big spider or a scorpion lol Doesn't really matter I guess....im not a big fan of big or small bugs lol

I watched it a couple dozen times trying to debunk it Cam, counted 3 reasons to leave that bathroom every time lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Was reading somewhere that someone in Arizona found a scorpion under theirs.


Exactly the situation my friend had in Tucson. He moved because he was worried that one day one of his babies (a son and a daughter) would get stung when they surprised a scorpion somewhere....they were everywhere, under every nook and cranny.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had some relatives who lived there and said the same thing, noway I'd live there lol if you do you have to check your shoes and clothes before you put em on cause they do go everywhere


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone ever got into bed and had a spider crawl across them? I have and now the wife and I spider check the duvet and pillows every night now. Also the wife said in an old home growing up in white rock there was spiders in the bathroom all the time.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I do not doubt the possibility of this at all, in the desert you have to check your shoes before you put them on for scorpions or you don't last very long :lol:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I used to get someone else to kill spiders for me when I was younger because I was so scared. But now, I actually try to let them outside instead of harming them. 
Most of the time they're not bothering you (unlike flies) and they're just trying to carry on with their lives. It's kind of sad to die just because you were walking around. 
On the other hand, if there's a whole bunch of them under your bed...sleep somewhere else and call the exterminators!


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

This is how I would have handled those spiders


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

cadillac_jack said:


> This is how I would have handled those spiders


LOL, so both you and the spiders would end up dead


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

well at least I would go out with a bang


Nicole said:


> LOL, so both you and the spiders would end up dead


----------

